
Active-matrix organic light-emitting diode display on human skin - pseudolus
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-active-matrix-light-emitting-diode-human-skin.html
======
codezero
At first I thought this was implanted, and thought it was insane, and now I’m
disappointed it isn’t! (Unless I’m still reading it wrong)

Nifty stuff, I do think we’ll get to some kind of bio-luminance that is
computer controlled in the next few decades.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Get paid to wear video ads on your face.

~~~
codezero
Viable career.

~~~
soylentgraham
Luminfluencers

------
Lorin
Great, but what about heat output?

------
adammunich
Why not fabric?

